# Meet Gossamer



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Yep an orange one. SE 4MO Black leatherette or whatever they call it now.. First VW SUV for me. Previously was driving a mkv jetta se. Before that I was a mk4 gti and before that it was an 86 scirocco. My mkv was at 140k and was just rotting away. PA winters took its toll. 
I have right around 500 miles on it. Got it Friday. Took it on a camping trip sat. Did great. 35mpg's driving rolling roads about 60mph. I drive 60 miles daily for work so I rack up the miles. For now I plan on just driving it and using it. I will be getting a hitch and some type of bike carrier for it. Eventually roofbars as well. 
No real complaints. I would like to do a sport strut shock and spring combo eventually. Of course summer wheels.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks good bro!!!


I would never got one in this color thou ))
Originally test drove Habanero S, when pulled up saw this gray i got and really like the color. Had to go w gray and SE )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

The color does get a lot of looks. I was on the fence. My jetta was blue, gti was grey, my work truck is white. Wanted something different. My mom calls it the great pumpkin and my dad said the color reminded him of the looney tunes monster with big shoes...Gossamer.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

scirockalot8v said:


> The color does get a lot of looks. I was on the fence. My jetta was blue, gti was grey, my work truck is white. Wanted something different. My mom calls it the great pumpkin and my dad said the color reminded him of the looney tunes monster with big shoes...Gossamer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah thats cool thou!!!! Totally!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

My past vw's. Jetta was pretty plain. Coils and wheels.
Gti took on my forms.
Scirocco was just an intro to vw's that I wish I could get back.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Love your old Mk4. Welcome to the club


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

welcome! 
looks great, i always enjoyed that color.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for the welcomes. Tossing this idea for a europlate in the air. Won't be a permanent thing. Mostly just to give my Dad a laugh.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Just rolled over 1000 miles. My new yakima hold up 2 rack showed up yesterday. Was excited to try it out but was waiting on the hitch. So did a dry run in the family room.(wife wasn't home)
Drawtite Hitch showed up today. Might put it on tonight or tomorrow. Either way I will be making. DIY video on installing it.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Drawtite Hitch is on. Rack is on.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Debadged.
Parked next to another tig at a work party.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

I have an orange sel-p r line 4mo. 

It is a very polarizing color. Most love it. Some hate it. The body colored side skirts and bumpers make all the difference IMO.

One this is for sure. It stands out like a bright beacon in a sea for grays, whites, and blacks.

I have yet to se another orange tig around. I saw a jetta and a beetle so far.

Nice ti see another one in the wild!


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Little update. Wife now drives the tiguan as I got a CPO 17 sel alltrack. Last week we had a good rain storm...and yep. Water leak! I just had my alltrack down for 20+ days for the leaking roof and now the tiguan is leaking. So now I wait until the dealer can "fix" it. They did a good job on my alltrack as it was in the same storm and was dry. Monday I got a text saying the ordered the seal and it could take 10 days to get.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Loved the Orange so much we also bought one. I also liked the blue, but it was not bright enough. 

With all of the issues on the B5 Passats, our Golf IV and the newer Golf Wagon/Alltrack, I did not want another sunroof, despite how great the Pano roofs look. I was thrilled when I found out the roof was an option on the Tiguan. Since we tend to keep cars for much longer than average, warranty was not going to cover it 10-15 years down the road. Now recently retired, we might drive 3K/yr locally combined and hope to take at least one road trip a year adding another 3-5K. I understand the roofs in the Tiguan seem to be better than the Golf Wagon/Alltrack, but I did not want to risk it. The roof in our 05 Golf leaks and it has rarely been opened in the last 12 years. Just one comment from our son about bird poop landing inside was enough to scare my wife from ever opening it again.


----------



## Crappie man (Nov 22, 2018)

Crap. Help mine never leaks. Had mine since dec Nd now just rolled over 12k miles and so far all good and many auto car washes. Fingers crossed


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

scirockalot8v said:


> Drawtite Hitch is on. Rack is on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this post. We're angling for a hitch for a Thule rack, but during my initial search of official VW hitches it only seemed like they offer 1 1/4" receivers - I didn't look too hard though. Looked like Curt or Drawtite were the way to go.

From looking at yours, I assume it is a 2". How was the install? Any cutting?


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

2in. Had to cut just a little. The instructions for the draw title are pretty accurate but you can get away with cutting less

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Looking into bike racks myself for 2x cruisers. Whats the model of your Yakima & hitch?


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

Nice bike!, When are we going riding?! Where in PA are you? I am in NJ.

here is my one of my bikes with the hitch and rack.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks. I'm in the Pittsburgh area. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Got the tig back. Kinked drain tube.( Knew that) bad main seal. To my surprise they did the pano led lights. So now our fleet is back again.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Tiguan is back at the dealership. It reaks! Smells like a nasty fish tank. Wife is pissed and bummed. Dealership said they will try to clean it...so we opened a case with VWoa. I know cleaning it wont work. I pulled the sill trim and side panels off enough to lift the carpet up. You can ring water out of the carpet padding. And all the thick rubbery foam in there is soaked as well. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nfsroadsta2786 (May 5, 2019)

Wait theres an LED strip in the pano???


----------



## MParr (May 4, 2019)

Man am I glad I told my wife, no sunroof.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Gosh dang it I want my pano lights reactivated


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Nfsroadsta2786 said:


> Wait theres an LED strip in the pano???


Yes depending on which model you have. The premium models got them but they were deactivated due to a short if they got wet. There is a recall out and a repair have been done to some already thru VW.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Nfsroadsta2786 said:


> Wait theres an LED strip in the pano???


Yes the premium models came with them. They were shut off by the dealers for a recall. There is now a repair order out to have them reactivated if you have them. 



jimothy cricket said:


> Gosh dang it I want my pano lights reactivated


Will VW fix yours? I was told by my dealer in TN that he would fix ours under the recall.


----------



## Nfsroadsta2786 (May 5, 2019)

Triple6 said:


> Nfsroadsta2786 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait theres an LED strip in the pano???
> ...



Ok, I have a 19 SE 4MO, is there a way I can check if it came with my tiggy? Or is it for the SEL-P only?


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Ours wasnt even listed for the light fix recall. They just randomly fixed it. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

